# Pelham bit without curb chain



## Olliepoppy (8 June 2014)

Hi, my 15.1 overweight cob came with a jointed Pelham bit with one pair of reins and no curb chain.  Am I getting any more action than an ordinary snaffle without the curb chain? The reins are attached to the bottom ring.  At times I can't get his head back up from fighting with his shadow or when he takes an itch and would like to know if I should add the curb chain in? Any advice on bits would be appreciated


----------



## be positive (8 June 2014)

Without the curb chain the action will be little different from having a snaffle in but possibly a delayed reaction and certainly less subtlety, I would try a snaffle, possibly a hanging cheek which should give you a better feel, more control and be more comfortable than an incorrectly used pelham. As it is jointed, single?? that will be going into the roof of his mouth when you use the reins, a double jointed bit would be more comfortable for him and probably make your riding more pleasant.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 June 2014)

In your position I would bin the bit and have his mouth looked at.

A jointed pelham serves no purpose as it has a contradicting action.  When his mouth is comfortable I would try a jointed fulmer with keepers to help the steering and have some flatwork lessons.

Dropping his head to itch or graze is rude and not something to be corrected with a sharp bit, if you keep him moving forwards and in front of your leg he will not be able to be rude.


----------



## Olliepoppy (8 June 2014)

Thanks, yes it is a single jointed Pelham. I think he was put in the Pelham by his previous owners as he can be strong.


----------



## Olliepoppy (8 June 2014)

Thanks, I had the vet out 2 weeks ago to check his mouth and do his teeth. When he decides to stop dead and plant there is no getting him moving forward with my legs I've found! Time to bring along a crop...


----------



## catroo (8 June 2014)

Jointed Pelham with one rein on the bottom ring and no curb is a very odd decision and I would say either the previous owners were inexperienced or they sent him with what ever they had to hand. 

Snaffle, hanging cheek or fulmer are all good options and I would try either or something like a kimblewick. Get some lessons in a snaffle and ask your instructor for advice once they have seen you in action.


----------



## be positive (8 June 2014)

Olliepoppy said:



			Thanks, yes it is a single jointed Pelham. I think he was put in the Pelham by his previous owners as he can be strong.
		
Click to expand...


Well if they used it in the way it has come to you that shows how little they knew about educating their horse, if you go back to basics, in a snaffle, teach him to move forward when you ask, no stopping to eat, rub or other unwanted habits he must go when you want, where you want, he needs to learn stop, slow down when asked, move away from either leg so he goes slightly sideways then you will be heading in the right direction of having a well mannered horse that is a pleasure to ride.


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 June 2014)

Thank you all for your advice.  I will get a new bit for him and go back to basics. Hopefully I can find an instructor who will come out (there are no schools near me and I don't have transport). I have discovered he is very spooky - plants his feet dead at horse eating stones/gates/cows etc so I don't think he has seen that much.  I'll stick to riding him around the fields for now until his basics are much better!


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2014)

If the bit is the right size for him you could try shifting the reins to the "snaffle" ring and leaving it without the curb. Then you have an approximation of a hanging cheek snaffle until you can get some assistance with finding a bit to really suit him.

The previous owners were using the Pelham like a Tom Thumb.


----------



## Pigeon (9 June 2014)

One of the most important purposes of a curb chain is to stop the shank of the pelham coming past the 45 degree angle and damaging his mouth. 

I agree, manners time  Do carry a schooling whip, and sticking head down to itch or eat is not allowed!


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 June 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			If the bit is the right size for him you could try shifting the reins to the "snaffle" ring and leaving it without the curb. Then you have an approximation of a hanging cheek snaffle until you can get some assistance with finding a bit to really suit him.

The previous owners were using the Pelham like a Tom Thumb.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that is a very good idea


----------



## Myhorseeatsmoney (10 June 2014)

My choice of bit would be a fulmer.  When I start riding a different horse I always, always, try riding it in an ordinary snaffle or fulmer.  No matter what the previous owners have ridden the horse in I always try to give it the chance to behave  
A well schooled horse does not need a pelham, kimblewick or a gag bit it needs a rider with gentle hands.


----------



## Olliepoppy (10 June 2014)

Myhorseeatsmoney said:



			My choice of bit would be a fulmer.  When I start riding a different horse I always, always, try riding it in an ordinary snaffle or fulmer.  No matter what the previous owners have ridden the horse in I always try to give it the chance to behave  
A well schooled horse does not need a pelham, kimblewick or a gag bit it needs a rider with gentle hands.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I'm hoping to get proper schooling for him soon


----------



## applecart14 (10 June 2014)

If you have no curb chain that the only action you will be getting is from the poll pressure which will be very slight if the rein is on the top of the bit.
If you use a curb chain you should use a lip strap and you would be suprised how many people don't.  I hate people who don't use bits correctly but then again I have been guilty in the past of using a full cheek snaffle without the keeps onto the cheekpieces.


----------



## applecart14 (10 June 2014)

I meant to type keepers not keeps.  I can't edit replies at the moment, i think the forum is playing up again!


----------

